# Mucus Plug



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

I have searched the posts and the internet in search of an answer to my question.

How long after the goat releases her mucus plug will she deliver?

I have read everywhere from 8 hours to two weeks. I would very much like some confirming information on the matter.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

it depends from goat to goat...not the awnser ya wanted to hear i know lol sorry


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Seems like when I see mine loose there mucus plug it is usually that day.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

muhahaha mine jsut lost hers!! sorry so excited!


----------



## Hawkfamily (Jul 13, 2004)

The answer that I give myself "She's getting closer." lol
About as definitive as 8 hours to 2 weeks. 
Just like us losing our mucous plug, there's no right answer here.
But, she's getting closer!


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

Thank yo Hawkfamily,

She is a first freshener lets call her sister "A", her sister "B" had her kid late yesterday the same day I saw the mucus plug on sister A.

So like a dummy when I saw the mucus hanging from the back of sister A and a new born kid still damp in a stall I ASSUMED the kid was Sister A's. (of course no one was attending the kid, I had just shown up with treats and all the does came running) I took the kid and Sister A to a private stall where Sister A immediately told me she would have nothing to do with *that* baby. 

I went back to the main barn and saw Sister B passing her after birth - Mystery solved and got mom and baby back together.

Now I am waiting on Sister A.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a good thing you got it figured out! 
Mine lost the plug and had hers a week later....


----------

